# Lapierre 29er



## Papa Midnight (2. Mai 2011)

Die ersten Bilder vom Team 29er Hardtail. Und gleichzeitig die Chance, auf facebook mitzumischen. Hookahey!
http://www.facebook.com/cycleslapierre#!/media/set/fbx/?set=a.10150422479780182.637812.116575190181


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Mai 2011)

Sieht lecker aus! Das niedrige Steuerrohr finde ich sehr gelungen und auch die Bezeichnung 929 ist stilecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (3. Mai 2011)

Mal schauen, wie es zum Saisonstart 2012 schlussendlich aussehen wird.


----------



## surprise11 (3. Mai 2011)

Also dem kann ich wirklich nichts abgewinnen....


----------



## FireGuy (4. Mai 2011)

hässlich in der Rahmengröße....m wie alle 29

aber Geschmack ist zum Glück unterschiedlich


----------



## Rockshock (4. Mai 2011)

29er sind und bleiben eben gewöhnungsbedürftig....finde es nicht mal soo schlecht, aber irgendwie siehts halt auch seltsam aus..


----------



## Schwobenflyer (5. Mai 2011)

über Geschmäcker ........ aber mir gefällts nicht :kotz:


----------



## vitaminc (6. Juni 2011)

Naja, sieht ansich garnicht so schlecht aus - Ähnlich Trek/Gary Fisher. Hoffe natürlich auf Alu anstatt Carbon, vermutlich wird es aber Carbon sein. Auch würde ich mich freuen, wenn die Hersteller die Rahmen auch einzeln verkaufen würden, in diesem Fall wird es wohl den 29er Rahmen auch nicht einzeln von Lapierre geben?


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Juni 2011)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...9er-debuet-infos-und-fotostrecke.548994.2.htm


----------

